# Roof Skinz?



## roofing201 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thoughts?...LOL. I think I might become a preferred contractor. Its impressive but..... I am still a little nervous of what it might do to the industry. The other side it makes sense and the product is solid.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

My thoughts, sounds like someone is trying to spam a link with out a link. SO I bit and looked at it. To me the half broken web site of promises reeks of another product in the industry that we don't need. It's a cure all, like every other coating, "proprietary formula or process" out there.


----------



## roofing201 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Roof Skinz*

Its not a cure all for sure and their website isnt the best.They showed me enough evidence where it will be out there this year without a doubt.I am not going to risk losing my business with not having it. All it takes is 1 contractor in a market with this product to cause major problems. I seen the same problem happen in brownsville when shingles came across the border from mexico. If your a stormer you better look into it further.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

The web site didn't even show anything about what the product was. Again, nothing to be concerned with losing a business over. I'm no stormer though and I wouldn't piss on one if they were on fire.


----------

